

Microsoft needs wizards (1984) - 2arrs2ells
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/?fromgroups#!msg/net.jobs/CTGh9MHaaWc/qe2ekUD0LE8J

======
tangue
_"we never do anything stupid because some manager/MBA/suit-type has power
without knowledge."_

The Times They Are a-Changin'

------
2arrs2ells
Replace "wizard" with "ninja" and this post would fit right in on any tech job
board today.

